# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Raideleveydet

## vompatti

> Todennäköisesti pikaraitiotiet rakennettaisiin leveämmällä raideleveydellä, koska silloin vaunun kapasiteetti ja muut ominaisuudet saataisiin parhaiten hyödynnettyä, ilman kikkailuja.


Metrin raideleveydellä vaunun kapasiteettia ei siis saada hyödynnettyä hyvin? Ei kai raideleveys määrää vaunun kapasiteettia tai sen hyödyntämistä?




> Jos yhteensopivuudella metron kanssa ei ole merkitystä, niin raideleveydeksi käy myös yleiseurooppalainen 1435, koska se merkitsisi joka tapauksessa uuden raitiotieverkoston rakentamista korvaamaan vähitellen nykyinen 1-metrinen, jota liikennöitäisiin uusilla vaunuilla jotka varmasti toimivat.


Miksi pitäisi rakentaa uusi raitiotieverkosto? Saadaanko siitä jotakin etua vanhaan nähden?

Mistä saa uusia vaunuja, jotka varmasti toimivat? Mikä firma niitä valmistaa? Skoda? Ganz?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Taloudellisesti ei ole mielekästä korvata laajoja jo toimivia järjestelmiä toisilla. Düsseldorf taisi vaihtaa (vai oliko se jokin muu kaupunki) ja hyvin kalliiksi sekin projekti tuli.


1000 mm:sta 1435 mm:een on Saksassa vaihtanut

- Duisburg (jo 1950-luvulla), kaupungissa oli sekoitettu 1435 mm / 1000 mm verkko ennen muutosta.
- Essen (osaksi), kokonaan muuttamisesta on luovuttu
- Stuttgart (yhtä linjaa lukuunottamatta kokonaan).

Lisäksi Ruhrin alueella Mülheimissa on 1435 mm linjat Duisburgiin ja Esseniin muuten 1000-millisen ohessa sekä Herne-Bochum-Hustadt - linjalla Bochumissa. Nämä ovat niitä Ruhrin Stadtbahn-touhuja.

Lisäksi DDR:n Karl-Marx-Stadt, nyk. Chemnitz vaihtoi 900 mm:stä (noin) 1435 mm:n




> Ei tekninen yhteensopivuus lähijunien kanssa vaikuta reittiin yhtään mitenkään. Silloin olisi vain otettu käyttöön valmis kalusto ja valmiit rakentamiskäytännöt ratatekniikalle.


Näinhän tehtiin esimerkiksi Stuttgartin S-bahn - verkolla joka muuten muistuttaa aika paljon Hkin metroa asemadesigniltään. Eli tunnelissa keskustan alla kulkevatkin DB:n paikallisjunat.




> Mistä saa uusia vaunuja, jotka varmasti toimivat? Mikä firma niitä valmistaa? Skoda? Ganz?


Bombardier ainakin on valmistanut mm. Linziin 900 mm - Cityrunner-vaunuja jotka näyttävät toimivan. Samoin DWA-Bombardierin vaunut Essenissä toimivat ok.

1000 mm - ongelmat ovat keskittyneet Varioon ja Combinoon. Combinotkin ovat liikenteessä Freiburgissa ja Baselissa (taas) eikä siellä ole yhtä vakavia ongelmia kuin Hkissä. Combinossa taisi olla sellainen ongelma, joka jopa ratkesi.

Skoda on laajentamassa ratikkatuotantoaan ja ilmeisesti tavoittelee Tallinnan-hankintaa. Uskoisin itse, että Skodan tuotteet voisivat olla hinnaltaan ja tekniikaltaan varsin kilpailukykyisiä, varsinkin jos ne kootaan etelänaapurissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metrin raideleveydellä vaunun kapasiteettia ei siis saada hyödynnettyä hyvin? Ei kai raideleveys määrää vaunun kapasiteettia tai sen hyödyntämistä?


Ei todellakaan. Vaunun kapasiteetin määrää vaunun pinta-ala. Leveämpään vaunuun mahtuu enemmän ihmisiä samaan pituuteen kuin kapeampaan. Mutta vaunun leveys ei ole tekniikan puolesta kiinni raideleveydestä, vaikka tavallisesti 1000 mm:n raitiotiet ovat 2,3-2,5 m leveitä ja 1435-1524 mm:set usein 2,65 leveitä - mutta eivät suinkaan aina.

Laajin ja raskaimmin kuormitettu noin metrin eli 1067 mm:n ja 2,65 m leveä kaupunkiliikennejärjestelmä on Tokiossa http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Tokio.htm 
Siellä osa metrolinjoista (jotka ovat sivukisko- tai ilmajohtovirrotteisia) 1067 mm:n raideleveydellä, joka on Japanin rautateidenkin raideleveys.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Vaunun leveydellä tosiaan on merkitystä. Vaunun hinta määräytyy pitkälti sen pituuden mukaan, koska telejä, niveliä ym. pitää olla enemmän pitkässä vaunussa. Sama määrä matkustajia saadaan halvemmalla leveämpään ja lyhyempään vaunuun.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 1000 mm - ongelmat ovat keskittyneet Varioon ja Combinoon. Combinotkin ovat liikenteessä Freiburgissa ja Baselissa (taas) eikä siellä ole yhtä vakavia ongelmia kuin Hkissä. Combinossa taisi olla sellainen ongelma, joka jopa ratkesi.
> 
> Skoda on laajentamassa ratikkatuotantoaan ja ilmeisesti tavoittelee Tallinnan-hankintaa. Uskoisin itse, että Skodan tuotteet voisivat olla hinnaltaan ja tekniikaltaan varsin kilpailukykyisiä, varsinkin jos ne kootaan etelänaapurissa.


Muistan, kun Variotramit tilattiin ja tulivat liikenteeseen, miten niistä rummutettiin että niiden piti olla tulevaisuuden raitiovaunu, jonka ominaisuudet ovat metrojunan vertaiset, niin ettö raitiotieverkkoa voi laajentaa kauas kesksustasta. 

Olisi kiinnostavaa tietäää, milllä tavalla Skoda ja muut valmistajat aikovat hanskata ongelman, jos oletetaan että vaunun hinnan on oltava kilpailukykinen. Aiotaanko luopua esim siitä että koko vaunun lattian on oltava matalalla? Povaan sitä että 10 vuoden päästä rakennetaan pikaraitiotet taas korkeilla laitureilla, ainakin niissä kaupungeissa joissa ei ole leveää raideleveyttä käytössä. 




> Vaunun leveydellä tosiaan on merkitystä. Vaunun hinta määräytyy pitkälti sen pituuden mukaan, koska telejä, niveliä ym. pitää olla enemmän pitkässä vaunussa. Sama määrä matkustajia saadaan halvemmalla leveämpään ja lyhyempään vaunuun.


Juuri tuota tarkoitin sillä että "kapasiteetti ja muut ominaisuudet saataisiin parhaiten hyödynnettyä, ilman kikkailuja. "

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Laajin ja raskaimmin kuormitettu noin metrin eli 1067 mm:n ja 2,65 m leveä kaupunkiliikennejärjestelmä on Tokiossa http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Tokio.htm 
> Siellä osa metrolinjoista (jotka ovat sivukisko- tai ilmajohtovirrotteisia) 1067 mm:n raideleveydellä, joka on Japanin rautateidenkin raideleveys.


Tokion metro ja muutkin Aasian, Afrikan ja Oseaanian radoissa joissa kätetään 1067 mm raideleveyttä, taitaa kaikissa vaunuissa olla lattia korkealla. 

Onko yhdistelmä leveähkö vaunu, (yli 2.5 m ), kapea raideleveys ja matala lattia kaikissa vauniussa missään päin maailma toteutettu. Jos on, niin toimiiko se kunnolla? Onko se ainoa lajiaan maailmassa, mikä on suurin nopeus ja millaisissa ilmastollisissa olosuhteissa se toimii?

----------


## late-

> Vaunun leveydellä tosiaan on merkitystä. Vaunun hinta määräytyy pitkälti sen pituuden mukaan, koska telejä, niveliä ym. pitää olla enemmän pitkässä vaunussa. Sama määrä matkustajia saadaan halvemmalla leveämpään ja lyhyempään vaunuun.


Pelkästään uusille pikavaunuille varatuilla osuuksilla kuten Jokerilla voidaan kuitenkin määritellä kääntösäteet ja pyyhkäisytilat sopiviksi pitkille yksiköille, jolloin telejä ei tarvita sen enempää eikä vaunua tarvitse leventää. Tukholman A32-vaunussakin on vain kolme teliä vaikka pituutta on selvästi enemmän kuin meidän vaunuissamme.

Vanhoilla radoilla liikennöivien vaunujen osalta ongelma on tietysti olemassa, mutta niillä ei muutenkaan voitaisi liikennöidä leveitä vaunuja. Näilläkin radoilla luultavasti pärjätään yhdellä juoksutelillä ja nivelellä lisää, jos ei välttämättä haluta ostaa 100% matalaa moduulivaunua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Olisi kiinnostavaa tietäää, milllä tavalla Skoda ja muut valmistajat aikovat hanskata ongelman, jos oletetaan että vaunun hinnan on oltava kilpailukykinen. Aiotaanko luopua esim siitä että koko vaunun lattian on oltava matalalla? Povaan sitä että 10 vuoden päästä rakennetaan pikaraitiotet taas korkeilla laitureilla, ainakin niissä kaupungeissa joissa ei ole leveää raideleveyttä käytössä.


En ole kuullut mistään, että 70% - matalissa vaunuissa olisi ollut mitään ongelmia raideleveydestä riippumatta. Siksi on aivan varmaa, että minnekään ei tulla rakentamaan uusia pikaraitioteitä korkeilla laitureilla, koska 70% - matalilla vaunuilla saadaan matalalattiavaunun tärkein etu: sisäänkäynti pysäkin tasossa toteutettua. 70% - matalien tärkein etu on siinä, että niissä moottoritelit voidaan rakentaa perinteisellä teknologialla jossa ei ole mitään ongelmia. 

Matalalattiateknologia on tullut jäädäkseen; korkealattiaisia järjestelmiä tehdään vain entisten laajennuksina (esim. Stuttgart, Los Angeles).

Helsinkiin haluttiin Vario-hankinnan aikaan 100% - matalalattiavaunut imagosyistä sekä sen takia, että kuljettajarahastuksesta ei ymmärretty luopua. Siitähän olisi voitu luopua uusissa vaunuissa samantien. Jokainen ymmärtänee, miten pieni kustannus olisi ollut hankkia lippuautomaatti jokaiseen uuteen matalalattiavaunuun hankinnan yhteydessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 70% - matalilla vaunuilla saadaan matalalattiavaunun tärkein etu: sisäänkäynti pysäkin tasossa toteutettua. 70% - matalien tärkein etu on siinä, että niissä moottoritelit voidaan rakentaa perinteisellä teknologialla jossa ei ole mitään ongelmia.


Jos täsmennän, niin Mikko tarkoittaa nyt nimenomaan sellaista vaunurakennetta, kuin Tvärbanan A32, jossa vaunussa on 2 tavanomaista moottoriteliä ja nivelen kohdalla matala juoksuteli.

Kun tällainen vaunu tehdään 2-niveliseksi, siitä tulee toki enemmän kuin 70 % matala. Tällaisia vaunuja on mm. Karlsruhessa.

Pidempää ei tällaisesta vaunusta sitten tehdäkään, sillä käytännössä ei haluta enempää juoksuakseleita kuin vetäviä akseleita. Variotramin ja Combinon tapaisen rakenteen etu on, että vaunua voi pidentää ja on pidennettykin siten, että aina tulee samalla lisää vetäviä telejä.

Kun nyt Combinoita ja Citadicsia on tehty juoksutelillä vaunun päässä, ympyrä tavallaan umpeutuu. Molemmat ovat rakenteeltaan kuin A32 "toisin päin", juoksutelit päissä, vetotelit nivelissä. Tämä on nyt uutta, joten aika näyttää, pääseekö tällä rakenteella A32:n luotettavuustasolle. Raideleveydellä ei tässä ole merkitystä.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kun tällainen vaunu tehdään 2-niveliseksi, siitä tulee toki enemmän kuin 70 % matala. Tällaisia vaunuja on mm. Karlsruhessa.


Aivan, tarkka matalalattiaosuus riippuu ratkaisusta. Freiburgissa ja Saarbrückenissa on myös noin 50% matalalattiaisia vaunuja, joissa kaikki neljä teliä ovat vetäviä. 

Pointti on lähinnä siinä, että tällä hetkellä sellaiset matalalattiavaunuratkaisut, jotka perustuvat konventionaalisiin vetoteleihin ja tavallisiin niveliin ja vaunun rakenteeseen, ovat "pomminvarmoja" eikä perustetta luopua matalalattiaisuudesta ole. Matalalattiaiset juoksutelit toimivat ilmeisen hyvin.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tulipa edellisestä mieleeni, että tässähän olisi yksi idea ratkaista Varion ongelmat. Muutetaan se samanlaiseksi kuin Combino/Düsseldorf ja Citadis/Strassburg. Vaihdetaan päät sellaisiksi, että niissä on juoksuteli edessä.

No, ei näin tapahdu. Muutos on liian suuri. Nykyiset etu- ja takaosat pitäisi katkaista ja tehdä niistä samanlaiset kuin keskiosa. Sitten ohjaamopätkä ja takasilta varustettaisiin sillä pienellä telillä, pätkiä vähän jatkettaisiin ja liitettäsiin ne uusiin lisäkeskiosiin.

Etuna olisi, ettei tarvitsisi ostaa uusia vaunuja jo 10 vuoden päästä ja Variot kasvaisivat myös hieman. Mutta ei tämä mene enää valmistajan takuun piikkiin.

Ehkä sitten vuonna 2015, kun harkitaan, pannaanko raiteensyöjät romuksi vai mitä niille tehdään.

Antero

----------

